# How do I make a sig that fits the restrictions



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I've got a signiture.










But it won't let me use it as a sig. I tried resizing it in photobucket and it still won't let me upload. It says it's too wide.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

here you go


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Many thanks.

Not sure what I was doing wrong. Maybe it has an allergy to BMWs


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

no problem, but can you save and upload to your PB account and i'll delete from mine


----------

